# Christmas Carols



## MedicPrincess (Dec 19, 2005)

Not even EMS related, but still damn funny!

http://uselessair.com/2005/11/22/larry-the-cable-guys-carols/

Click on the picture of Larry the Cable Guy. Make sure you have your sound on.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 19, 2005)

That fun right there, I dont give a damn who ya are....oh wait, did I just have a redneck moment...the south must be getting to me mg: :x !!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 19, 2005)

I think I seen that someplace?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

Woo Hoo... I get to go to the :snail: station tomorrow! And yes, I will spend my day listening to Christmas music, since I will be at a busy station on Christmas Eve


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 20, 2005)

ROFLMDFAO!!!!!!    

Oh God I needed that laugh tonight, I can't wait to show my husband.


----------



## Jon (Dec 21, 2005)

Different song, still funny:

Ding fries are done, Ding fries are done, Ding fries are done......


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 21, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Different song, still funny:
> 
> Ding fries are done, Ding fries are done, Ding fries are done......


 

You should sing that, and record it for us. ; ) 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/burgerking.html


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 21, 2005)

Remix

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/bkingremix.html

I work at burger king making flame broiled whoppers
I wear paper hats
Would you like an apple pie with that?
Would you like an apple pie with that? 
Ding fries are done (x4)
I gotta run (x4)
Don't bob for fries in hot vat it really hurts bad and so do skin grafts
Would you like an apple pie with that?
Would you like an apple pie with that?
Where is the bell?
Wait for the bell 
Can't hear the bell
Where is the bell?
Ding fries are done (x4)
I work at burger king making flame broiled whoppers
I wear paper hats
Would you like an apple pie with that?
Would you like an apple pie with that?
Ding fries are done (x4)​


----------



## emtd29 (Dec 25, 2005)

The new Burger King song...  LMAO

Larry's Christmas carols....LMAO





GIT 'ER DONE!!!!


<< I might be a redneck >>


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 25, 2005)

Larry is my hero! :lol:


----------

